
OpenMM: A Hardware Independent Framework for Molecular Simulations - segfaultbuserr
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4486654/
======
brudgers
The project home page, [http://openmm.org/](http://openmm.org/), is probably a
more accessible source for Hacker News.

